# Apache Pier water temps



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Do you rely on the water temps they post there for being up to date? I know it's colder than normal for this time of year but is there another spot to check for surf fishing?? Getting close to our annual trek down there. Thanks for any help....
Kim:fishing:


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

long bay observation station
http://bccmws.coastal.edu/lbos/


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. Just checking to determine what to expect in 3 weeks. Seems like the water temp is behind schedule and the lack of reports confirms it. Tight lines to you and some fillets for the grille.........
Kim:fishing:


----------

